# More on vaccination overuse



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

boy Hav we been taken http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/vet-distemper-dog/


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Excellent article Dave thanks for the info. I believe my bichon who died from lymphoma was over vaccinated. he always had some type of reaction lethargy, itching, reaction at the site. Finally at age 9 I put my foot down and with the urgency from Sabine and Dr. Dodds (I showed the letter from Dr. Dodds) to my vet that he should never ever receive any more vaccines. Someday when I get a Havanese I will only get the minimum and do titers. A sad lesson to learn but my little guy will live on into my new buddy someday.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

excellent story, thanks for sharing. Hugs


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

Can anyone give me a roundabout figure of about how much titers cost? I always vaccinated my previous dog yearly and on schedule but I'm definitely having second thoughts with my little Indy. Over vaccination does worry me (dogs and people), and while I've never had a dog (or kid  ) have a bad reaction, it all just seems so unnecessary.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Jen per Dr. Dodds website she charges $75 for the titer. You would have the vet draw the blood and then send it to her. Check out her website for further details on how to do it. I think it is worth it. 
Thanks Dave for the hugs...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My vet said it is cheaper to give the shots to the dogs... Titers cost money and general public are not willing to pay $75+ for titers. Lots of people are NOT aware that titers can be done.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I would look for a vet that did the titers in house. My vet does. He only charges $48 to titer for distemper and parvo.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Any opinions on how long to space rabies vac and neuter?

We wanted to hold off on giving the rabies shot as long as possible, and assumed it would be okay to neuter our dog and then get the rabies shot a few weeks later. Apparently this is not allowed due to legal issues. So, we had to give him the rabies shot and reschedule the neutering. Our pup will be seven months old next week. Should we wait two or three weeks for the neuter? He did not react to the rabies so far at least. We only did two rounds of puppy shots spaced three to four weeks apart. 

It's frustrating to feel like you have to battle every time you go to the vet about this vaccine thing. I have a holistic vet to go to but she does not do any surgeries. Our conventional vet is not too bad - he will do titers etc. but you have to state your position. He doesnt suggest it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it's like buying a twenty five year shingle and replacing your roof every five years. JMO


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Regina said:


> Jen per Dr. Dodds website she charges $75 for the titer. You would have the vet draw the blood and then send it to her. Check out her website for further details on how to do it. I think it is worth it.
> Thanks Dave for the hugs...


I see that Dr. Dodds charges $50 for Distemper & Parvo which I assume means both on www.hemopet.com which is waaay better than I used to pay years ago at the vet which was almost $100 per titer.

On the Hav rescue list, someone gave us info on www.vaccicheck.com that sounds like it would seriously lower the cost for vets to do complete titers in their office. It was said that the vets would pay about $20 per titer (not verified) and the results are given in 20 minutes. Check out the website, print out the flyer and ask your vet about it. I sure plan to talk to my vet about it, it would make such a difference to our dogs.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> Any opinions on how long to space rabies vac and neuter?
> 
> We wanted to hold off on giving the rabies shot as long as possible, and assumed it would be okay to neuter our dog and then get the rabies shot a few weeks later. Apparently this is not allowed due to legal issues. So, we had to give him the rabies shot and reschedule the neutering. Our pup will be seven months old next week. Should we wait two or three weeks for the neuter? He did not react to the rabies so far at least. We only did two rounds of puppy shots spaced three to four weeks apart.
> 
> It's frustrating to feel like you have to battle every time you go to the vet about this vaccine thing. I have a holistic vet to go to but she does not do any surgeries. Our conventional vet is not too bad - he will do titers etc. but you have to state your position. He doesnt suggest it.


What does your holistic vet say about the timing of his neuter?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> it's like buying a twenty five year shingle and replacing your roof every five years. JMO


Much worse, IMO, because roofing more often than necessary only costs money... it doesn't hurt the roof.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> What does your holistic vet say about the timing of his neuter?


Good question, I havent actually asked her about it. She's booked solid and actually wont accept my hav as a new patient (we still see her for our lab since he is established although he rarely needs to go). There's another one in my area that someone recommended so I may try them. She (well her office) neutered my lab and I think he was six months but that was a few years ago, and of course a larger breed. Do you think we should wait? He's seven months. So far no marking or any behaviors.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't know as much as I do now, when I had Kodi neutered at 7 months. Knowing what I do now, I'd try to hold off until at least a year with my next one, male or female.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yikes! My vet charged $132.00 for parvo/ distemper titers. It didn't seem high until now. I'll definitely keep doing them, though. I like our vet. I don't know if she would have suggested the titers because I told them on the phone when I made the appointment that I wanted them. No problem.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My younger Vet did say he was going to send out all the labs when the heartworm and Parvo/Distemper were done because it would be cheaper.


My question would be, how do the Vets feel about sending out a Titer to another lab thry may not be familiar with?


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

My2Havs said:


> I see that Dr. Dodds charges $50 for Distemper & Parvo which I assume means both on www.hemopet.com which is waaay better than I used to pay years ago at the vet which was almost $100 per titer.
> 
> On the Hav rescue list, someone gave us info on www.vaccicheck.com that sounds like it would seriously lower the cost for vets to do complete titers in their office. It was said that the vets would pay about $20 per titer (not verified) and the results are given in 20 minutes. Check out the website, print out the flyer and ask your vet about it. I sure plan to talk to my vet about it, it would make such a difference to our dogs.
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


I forgot to add that I read an article in the Best Friends Animal Sanctuary magazine that they are now using the VacciCheck so that holds some weight with some vets, maybe...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> My younger Vet did say he was going to send out all the labs when the heartworm and Parvo/Distemper were done because it would be cheaper.
> 
> My question would be, how do the Vets feel about sending out a Titer to another lab thry may not be familiar with?


at least with Hemopet they won't try to tell you that just because a titer might read low, that you should revaccinate., it's not necessary because of a low reading. Dr. Schultz compares it to being pregnant, either your pregnant/protected or you're not. Hell with what they think, you're the client. I am done with vacs , but if I was titering I'd send it to Hemopet. JMO


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> Hell with what they think, you're the client. I am done with vacs ,


Amen! Dave. I am too! It's just tough as a breeder to get future puppy owners on board. That's why I appreciate all the articles you are putting up. I'm saving them for educating my future owners. I'm interested in anything you find on vaccinations, so keep posting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some more Karen 
Vaccinations http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

http://www.synbiotics.com/Products/...DV-CPV-Parvo/96-0460-RoundTableDiscussion.pdf

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/ten-vaccine-myths/

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/titres/

Vaccinations Perdue Study http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/purdue-vaccination-studies/


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

OMG! Thank you Thank you for the article links Dave. I have saved them all and will distribute to future owners. I thought I knew all the ugly truth, but I learned even more from reading these. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, so auto-immune diseases are very personal for me. I have no doubt that vaccines, anti-biotics and allergy shots triggered the onset of the RA in me. I was diagnosed 1 yr after I quit taking allergy shots. When will our society wake up? We're killing ourselves and our pets.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes Karen, these things cause a lot more than we're aware of for sure.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is almost 9, fred almost 8, and Scuds almost 7. They had all their puppy shots. Before I knew about titers my guys got boosters. Even when Bella came back with a low titer my vet recommended a booster. They did not do the single shots so she was boostered with both distemper and parvo. I've been doing titers every 3 years, but I think I am done with titers and vaccines. I feel my guys are more than protected! Thoughts?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Bella is almost 9, fred almost 8, and Scuds almost 7. They had all their puppy shots. Before I knew about titers my guys got boosters. Even when Bella came back with a low titer my vet recommended a booster. They did not do the single shots so she was boostered with both distemper and parvo. I've been doing titers every 3 years, but I think I am done with titers and vaccines. I feel my guys are more than protected! Thoughts?


Molly's eight, she's done with titers and vacs. She was vaccinated to age 5. We're done.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's so hard to ignore your vet. Everyone says you need to vaccinate yearly and to go against that is tough but I've been doing it! At this point, I think my guys have less of a chance of getting distemper and parvovirus than other disease brought on by over vaccinating....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So, if we are going to do Titers at another Lab center (Homopet) can we just print off the form and request that the blood be sent there?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*More Information on Titers*


__
https://52091259240%2Fvaccine-titer-testing-pets

I am hoping this link works, it is from Dr. Dodds


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> So, if we are going to do Titers at another Lab center (Homopet) can we just print off the form and request that the blood be sent there?


yep , here's the info https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form

It's Hemopet not Homopet, no queer dogs allowed lol.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Interview*

Interview on Vaccines


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Interview on Vaccines http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1Xd5ghnlJ4


----------

